# Native SMS with Google Voice



## silento (Oct 12, 2011)

Does anyone know how I can configure the native SMS to run Google voice?

I do not have unlimited texting so I use Google voice to send and receive texts.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just use gv to text, simple as that. Just make sure that's where your contacts send SMS to. I use it this way with no problems.


----------



## silento (Oct 12, 2011)

sk8 said:


> Just use gv to text, simple as that. Just make sure that's where your contacts send SMS to. I use it this way with no problems.


Yes, but voice actions will attempt to use native sms to send the text.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

silento said:


> Yes, but voice actions will attempt to use native sms to send the text.


What if you freeze the messaging app with tibu?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> What if you freeze the messaging app with tibu?


Don't think that's going to matter, because the underlying system libraries are still there and can be used by the application.


----------



## Calakato (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure if this would do it but if you press on contact picture then SMS it should ask if you want to use google voice as default


----------



## silento (Oct 12, 2011)

Calakato said:


> Not sure if this would do it but if you press on contact picture then SMS it should ask if you want to use google voice as default


have already tried but no luck.is there not a way to modify the native sms phone number?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Is this new? Voice used to always bypass the native app and run on its own for free


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

On mine, the voice action prompts me which SMS to use - native or GV - at which point I can choose to make my choice the new default. Try going into Manage Applications and clearing any defaults for the native SMS app.

Maybe uninstall and reinstall GV if it is still acting up.


----------



## silento (Oct 12, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> On mine, the voice action prompts me which SMS to use - native or GV - at which point I can choose to make my choice the new default. Try going into Manage Applications and clearing any defaults for the native SMS app.
> 
> Maybe uninstall and reinstall GV if it is still acting up.


1. Which device and android OS are you using?
2. Are you using voice search or voice actions from the market?

I have tried going into manage applications but there's no option to clear default for messanger.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

1) TBolt, SHIFTS3NS3 1.6a
2) Google Voice Search (I see this may be a point of some confusion)


----------

